# $10 min GH payout?



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

It used to be that all GH payouts had a min $10 or more. Delivery was almost $4, mileage from restaurant to customer was $.50 per mile, plus gratuities. Now, I have to reject $6 clams orders to get to $12 or $18 payout. Anyone have some thresholds before accepting a GH order, without knowing total miles (unlike DD where mileage is displayed)?










How did I do?

GH used to be a gig where it could be your full time gig if you were in transition. Now GH copied DD pay model, they both now suck balls.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

I just read that Grubhub is up for sale so you won't have to worry about them much longer. Your tips on those runs are great. Probably a % of the food order so be thankful. Once uber buys them out it'll only get worse.

The whole business model is flawed. It could makes since on large orders from nicer restaurants but fast food delivery makes no sense. Nobody wants cold soggy fries and burgers unless your high or drunk.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Nothing in my market less than $6 since i know tip is included and if they didn't tip in app there is very seldom a cash tip. But i have a few places it is $8 because of wait times and other pains they put you through. If night is going well then i raise it a little to say like $8


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I’m curious as to how many markets still use the $ guarantee.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> It used to be that all GH payouts had a min $10 or more. Delivery was almost $4, mileage from restaurant to customer was $.50 per mile, plus gratuities. Now, I have to reject $6 clams orders to get to $12 or $18 payout. Anyone have some thresholds before accepting a GH order, without knowing total miles (unlike DD where mileage is displayed)?
> 
> View attachment 399523
> 
> ...


All gig operations suck, they'll use you, abuse you and then kick you to the curb.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> All gig operations suck, they'll use you, abuse you and then kick you to the curb.


Just started with grub hub.. $6-$9 offers including tip. Waste of time.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Used to be $7-$10 minimum when I started GH. Now I set a min a $5/lunch, $7/evening and weekends.

As I’ve noted several times, my payout GH vs UE is pretty equal, all things considered, despite my gross being ~50% tips on GH.
I haven’t tracked it since the “pay cut,” but now that I’m getting close to 100% tipping on UE, too, I imagine UE might be better.

1.8 boost on UE tonight, so I’m hoping it’s slow enough that I can double dip between 5-9 (scheduled blocks) and do a comparison.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I’m assuming GrubHub does not do the hourly guarantee anymore in your area? In fact I wonder how many areas in the country still do the hourly guarantee


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> Just started with grub hub.. $6-$9 offers including tip. Waste of time.





Solid 5 said:


> I'm assuming GrubHub does not do the hourly guarantee anymore in your area? In fact I wonder how many areas in the country still do the hourly guarantee


Mine is $11 hour on scheduled blocks if you take everything.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Every gig app is going to spiral down to the bottom dollar as they all spawn imitators and plumb the depths of how low can we go and still attract workers?

It is simple and timeless supply and demand. If you aren't willing to do "it" whatever "it" is, the apps will hunt someone else who will. Unless and until the algorithm can't find a willing taker, pay will keep dropping.

It's all just coding, child psychology, and social engineering. Unless government intervenes (NYC TLC and Calif AB5) it is what it is and so shall it be...take it or leave it...find a way to make it work for you or go home and stay on the porch.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Rockocubs said:


> Mine is $11 hour on scheduled blocks if you take everything.


I don't schedule...because I work other apps too


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Rockocubs said:


> Mine is $11 hour on scheduled blocks if you take everything.


$12 per hour in Chicagoland. It's been a while since I got that guarantee as we have to take all requests to make the guaranteed per hour payout. More often, I make above the 12 clam$ per hour guarantee.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> I'm assuming GrubHub does not do the hourly guarantee anymore in your area? In fact I wonder how many areas in the country still do the hourly guarantee


$11/hr. They've paid me both days I've driven this week. Out of 5.5 hours today, I sat on my couch for 3. IIRC, I made $45 on three trips, they'll kick in ~$15.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> It used to be that all GH payouts had a min $10 or more. Delivery was almost $4, mileage from restaurant to customer was $.50 per mile, plus gratuities. Now, I have to reject $6 clams orders to get to $12 or $18 payout. Anyone have some thresholds before accepting a GH order, without knowing total miles (unlike DD where mileage is displayed)?
> 
> View attachment 399523
> 
> ...


Grubhub has become the Lyft of food deliveries (yes, I know Doordash sucks but always has. GH used to pay well).

I have no respect for people that do Postmates. The pay is insulting.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Every gig app is going to spiral down to the bottom dollar as they all spawn imitators and plumb the depths of how low can we go and still attract workers?
> 
> It is simple and timeless supply and demand. If you aren't willing to do "it" whatever "it" is, the apps will hunt someone else who will. Unless and until the algorithm can't find a willing taker, pay will keep dropping.
> 
> It's all just coding, child psychology, and social engineering. Unless government intervenes (NYC TLC and Calif AB5) it is what it is and so shall it be...take it or leave it...find a way to make it work for you or go home and stay on the porch.


Problem is none of the above imo.
Problem is drivers accepting crumbs and training the algorithm to ping them to do pickups that barely cover gas, wear & tear.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

dlearl476 said:


> $11/hr. They've paid me both days I've driven this week. Out of 5.5 hours today, I sat on my couch for 3. IIRC, I made $45 on three trips, they'll kick in ~$15.


Wish my zone was at the house wouldnt be so bad when it is slow.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Rockocubs said:


> Wish my zone was at the house wouldnt be so bad when it is slow.


They hosed me last night. I got a ping just after I logged on for the dinner shift. 5:12. I tried to accept it 3 times, each time I got a "Something Went Wrong." After going back the fourth time it was gone. Just to check, I went to the earrings menu to see if it logged phew. It wasn't there. When I looked this morning, it was, and missing that delivery lost me my guarantee. So instead if making $61, I made $45.

I texted help and complained. Will see if they do anything about it.


----------

